# R32 / R33 GTR wheels



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm looking for r32 / r33 gtr wheels.. joel, nizmodore, maybe you guys can help me out. if you could source some and would ship them to us, how much would it cost?? i've seen r33 wheels on ebay for about 600bux..


----------



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

http://sr20store.com/parts/parts.htm


----------



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

http://sr20store.com/parts/DSC00249.JPG

hey at least when you buy it, you'll be at half tank


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

look how cute those bad boys are :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

SkylineOnTheWay said:


> http://sr20store.com/parts/parts.htm



jeebus.. these people need to learn how to take better pictures .. they'd probably sell more shit.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeha, prices should be posted as well.. unless they will hagle... im in love with







these


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

size, offset, and price would be nice.

EDIT: go here they have lots of JDM wheels, not Skyline wheels tho.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

r32 fit ok but I believe r33 gtr offset is around +15 which can give fitment problems on an s13. 
Ultimate nissan factory rims are the R34 GTR. These babies are awesome.

This kind of thing is snapped up usually within a few minutes of being advertised here  You need to be really quick


----------



## DeSantes (Feb 2, 2004)

33's are +30. Running 15mm spacers making them +15 would be ideal, looks-wise that is. Here they are on my S14.


















If the above images don't show, cut and paste these links in another window. :thumbup: 

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid130/p357c0a2c5d652e75e586fff0b55527fe/f7bf4c74.jpg

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid130/pb5c649e97710ef9ce629418a6a94ea3b/f7c14ee6.jpg


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

mmmmmmmm r33 gtr wheels.. i'd powdercoat them in black 

btw, which side skirts / rear bumper is that?? fitment looks pretty good


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea definately looks good. that kit is a nice looking one...not too flashy

whered you get the rims?


----------



## DeSantes (Feb 2, 2004)

All the aero is from http://www.masamotorsports.com

I actually saw the wheels on ebay. No one bid on them so I e-mailed the seller and asked if he'd be willing to sell them privately to me. Well, he did. :thumbup:


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

ahh masa.. good stuff  how much did you pay for the wheels if you mind us asking??


----------



## DeSantes (Feb 2, 2004)

Shipped from Japan, $1200.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i believe billyjuan is selling some r32 gtr wheels if you are interested. i can ask him because he hasnt been on on a while.


----------

